# ..Lidl Parkside Generator..



## dooka

Hi All..

I see lidl are selling a Generator this month for £170:
Find it here

Spec:
Durable tubular steel frame and handle
Large 15L tank for approx. 11hrs of continuous use
Powerful 4-stroke petrol motor with max. 5.1kW
Peak power (watt): 2800
Continuous power (watt): 2600
Nominal voltage: 2 x 230V
Engine displacement (cm³): 208
With low oil cut-out switch to prevent engine damage
With practical handle and wheels for easy transporting
With 2 power sockets, voltmeter and overload switch and practical fuel gauge
Noise levels (db): 96
Includes oil funnel, screwdriver and spark plug spanner
Weight (kg): 42
Size approx. (cm): 52.5 x 50 x 67
3 year manufacturer's warranty

Seems decent enough, can anyone comment on these. I know they are cheap, but will be mainly used for shows, so not a huge amount of use. It looks like it should run my Kranzle K7 1.6kw start up and 1kw constant, Flex Rotary 800w constant, so guessing around 1600w start up and my Numatic wet and dry 1200w continuous, again, not sure on start load..

So what do we all think as a light use generator. May be used on the very odd detail, but never needed power as of yet. I will only be running 1 tool at a time, maybe a hoover and rotary on a very rare occasion I work with someone else, but this generator seems to be able to handle that..


----------



## Grizzle

Its not a bad generator, when i first started i used a B&Q one was exactly the same just different covers, ran perfectly until the actual power side went "BANG" quite big and a lot of smoke lol, the engine was still perfect and would easily run for 11-12hrs, i only once done a correction using it but wasnt a problem. its a great price and with a 3yrs warranty.


----------



## dooka

Cheers Griz ..

Will only be used on the odd occasion, so for the money, could be onto a winner ..


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

be wary of cheap gennys, I had a Power engineering 1 that said it would run for 15 hours blah blah, it lasted 3 hours and seized and then the seller had the balls to say it was my fault for using it too long.


----------



## Vxracing429

All Lidl stuff like this comes with a 3 year warranty. Any problems with them will always be dealt with by the manufacturer provided you have the reciept and warranty information.
If your still no happy after that they will refund it any time during the three years. 
I've got a few items from them and have never had any issues.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig

will it come with UK type socket outlets also?


----------



## spotless

Yeah should be fine. I've run a previous Lidle Genny for 5 years with no probs. Runs G220, Krannzle, numatic we/dry no probs. Might not like the flex on start up though. Might take a little time to get upto full speed. Then turn machine speed up on flex.

There quite heavy though and give out some heat.


----------



## GJM

Pretty sure in the small print the warranty drops to 1yr if used commercially, which some may be doing, however I won't tell them...

But maybe an indication of the faith or lack of in a product they know if to be used regularly


----------

